# Would a full-size spare fit in the A3 spare tire well?



## PassatWheels (Feb 22, 1999)

I just looked at an A3 and the more I look, the more I like it.
A minor point, though -- would a full-size spare tire fit in the spare tire well? Height-wise there's room but I don't know about the radius.
I don't expect to get a 17" wheel in there -- but would a 16" steel wheel fit? Or is the radius the same on a 16" and a 17" with a tire?
Help.


----------



## taoz (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: Would a full-size spare fit in the A3 spare tire well? (PassatWheels)*

Probably not, at least I tried on my RSX. 
Last time I got a flat after I swap the spare tire on and tried to put the regular back in, it didn't fit. It was too thick the regular is 215mm and the spare is about 105mm. 
I duno about A3, you might want to give it a try.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Would a full-size spare fit in the A3 spare tire well? (PassatWheels)*

I haven't tried but there appears to be enough room.. 
now mention this over on audiworld and you'll get attacked that doing this withoug properly attaching it will mean you will die in a parking lot accident... by decapitaion of the tire under the carpet.. below trunk level that wil magically fly up.. move the carpet, break the seat back and hit you in the head.

amazing those tires that defy the laws of physics.


----------



## SixStar (Jul 2, 2005)

Im not 100% sure, but pretty close, that the A3 at my local car show had a full size spare.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (SixStar)*

Ok, like everyone else, I'm too lazy to jack up the car and take one of the wheels off to try it. But I really want to know this too, and I'm not too lazy to grab another full-size spare from a different car and try that: 








It clearly fits. Yes, it's just slightly taller than the surrounding stuff, but then this is a 245/45/17, while the A3 uses a 20mm narrower 225/45/17, so I'd have to say a stock-sized tire will fit with room to spare. Putting the carpet down on this oversized tire, you still have an almost flat trunk "floor":








Now the question becomes: Why the heck doesn't Audi offer a full-sized spare, at least as an option? Full-sized spares are "standard" in their other cars..
-Uwe-


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_Now the question becomes: Why the heck doesn't Audi offer a full-sized spare, at least as an option? Full-sized spares are "standard" in their other cars..
-Uwe-


They are weird with taht stuff.. like in the avants they were giving donuts but the sedans full size....


----------



## coombs (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

My 2001 GTI has a full siezed spare, but my A3 as soon as it gets here dosint?? first thing I dont like about my new car.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (coombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coombs* »_ first thing I dont like about my new car.

And this is a problem because.....?
I have owned my GTI for over 6 years and have never had the spare on the ground. 
Why would I want to carry around the weight of the full size spare?


----------



## torlige (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: (GTINC)*

I used my full sized spare in my Golf as I must have ran over something to puncture the front passenger side wheel. An econo spare up front would have been NO FUN! Instead I had a perfectly good and driveable vehicle until the tire was fixed (replaced in my situation). 
If the A3 is to be a well appointed vehicle without compromise, I too am a little disappointed with the econo spare as well.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (GTINC)*


_Quote »_Why would I want to carry around the weight of the full size spare?

Depends where you are, or where you're going. There are some places I might want to drive where I wouldn't want to be using a "temporary" spare after a flat.
-Uwe-


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (Uwe)*

I'm super glad Uwe (I'm gonna dub him right now, as the official MR.WIZARD of this fourum) did that experiment... But this is a VERY dangerous topic... spares and the need for them- ahem ahem, knock on wood!


----------



## SixStar (Jul 2, 2005)

I have AMA.... they tow me places. Im probably going to get rid of the spare entirely.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote »_But this is a VERY dangerous topic... spares and the need for them

My theory is based on the Murphy Principle: The more/better spares you have, the less likely you are to need them. 
-Uwe-


----------



## xorbe (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (torlige)*


_Quote, originally posted by *torlige* »_I used my full sized spare in my Golf as I must have ran over something to puncture the front passenger side wheel. An econo spare up front would have been NO FUN! Instead I had a perfectly good and driveable vehicle until the tire was fixed (replaced in my situation).

My full-size spare didn't hang onto the road like the other tires, so I had to be careful. Of course the flat was always in front each time...


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (SixStar)*


_Quote »_I have AMA.... they tow me places.

In 20+ years of driving VW/Audi products almost exclusively, I have never had a car towed. Calling a tow-truck is like raising a white flag and surrendering to the enemy -- you do that only to prevent certain death. 
-Uwe-


----------



## GolfMedic (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (Uwe)*

Settle this argument with 3 words: run flat tires. Yes, more expensive but better peace of mind knowing you can still drive out of risky place to change tire.


----------



## GREATAN (Jul 29, 2005)

*The Bottom Line*

You can fit a full-sized spare in the back, but with the hardware provided, you will not be able to bolt it down. You can use a makeshift bolt to secure the wheel. Once you put the cover over it, you will have a slight bulge, but at least you'll have your spare.
If you plan on getting a full-sized spare, you will need to get a rim that matches your other four. Audi does not make a 'generic' steel wheel that will fit the A3 setting, but that doesn't mean that one does not exist aftermarket.
If you want an economic alternative, keep the donut in the trunk, and keep a full-size in your garage. If you need to replace the tire, take your bad wheel and have it remounted with the new tire. This way, you keep your trunk space as it was intended to be, and you save money on the rim.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (GolfMedic)*


_Quote »_Settle this argument with 3 words: run flat tires.

Ever weigh a set of those? The weight difference between a set of 4 runflats vs conventional tires might well be more than the difference between a donut and a full-sized spare. And of course, that's unsprung rotating mass -- much worse for peformance than the same mass in the trunk.

_Quote »_You can fit a full-sized spare in the back, but with the hardware provided, you will not be able to bolt it down.

Correct -- with the hardware provided. I'm sure appropriate hardware which will not cause a bulge can be found. Note: I'm definitely not suggesting anyone use a full-size spare without appropriate hold-down hardware! I simply set out to answer the question that started this thread, which was: "Would a full-size spare fit?" The answer is: "Yes!". 

_Quote »_If you want an economic alternative, keep the donut in the trunk, and keep a full-size in your garage.

That's fine for commuting, but not at all a good alternative if you're on a long road trip.
-Uwe-


----------



## SixStar (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_In 20+ years of driving VW/Audi products almost exclusively, I have never had a car towed. Calling a tow-truck is like raising a white flag and surrendering to the enemy -- you do that only to prevent certain death. 
-Uwe-

Ive never had get anything towed either. My full size in my BMW is brand new (15 year old car). Though if I ever have to use it, im sure ill be in a ditch or on a poor shoulder where the crappy jack won't be able to do anything. And it will be raining. And some biker will be there to kick me in the groin at every step I make outside my car. And something else will break that I have no way of fixing as well. Since I might as well have the insurance if something else breaks that I can't fix, I might as well ditch my spare. I would probably keep a full size, but it is really just adding weight as well.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (SixStar)*

I see very few advantages to a full size spare. To me a full size spare would only make me lazy, and put me in a bad position. With a donut, I would drive very carfully, and get a new tire at my earliest possible convenience, with a spare I would not have the urgency, and then I would risk the chance of getting another flat. I find the limitations a donut gives you is an excellent saftey net for the fact that you dont have another spare (or donut).


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

donuts are expensive and dont' last long.. My brother had a flat and by the time he got hom his donute failed and he had to get towed the rest of the way.
I"ve used a spare tire on numerous occassions all of them at distances FURTHER then I would have trusted a donut holding up. The one time I didnt' have my spare on me I was luckily in a sears parking lot and was able to get new tires. But two tires installed cost me more then what 4 would have cost from tirerack and mounting them myself.
I had a flat in my jeep once and had to drive around philly trying to find a location that would sell me tires.. I was 60 miles from home ona spare that would not have made it.
I am all for spares and all for full size ones at that.
run flats are crap.. I'd never get a car that had them.


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

did you ever check tire pressure ?
I found many times that donut had only 20 psi when it must have ~60psi.
this happens when donut just sits in the trunk for years until one day - 
So check pressure in the donut at the same time you check pressure in rest of the wheels.
if donuts were so bad then manufacturers would not use them.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*

We all have 5 years of free roadside assistance anyhow.
Chris, any waves?


_Modified by RyanA3 at 8:58 AM 8/7/2005_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_did you ever check tire pressure ?
I found many times that donut had only 20 psi when it must have ~60psi.
this happens when donut just sits in the trunk for years until one day - 
So check pressure in the donut at the same time you check pressure in rest of the wheels.
if donuts were so bad then manufacturers would not use them.


If you are talking to me? I never had one fail on me but yes his was fully inflated (my brothers) Donuts really do not last long.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_We all have 5 years of free roadside assistance anyhow.
Chris, any waves?


yeah and I called it on like the 3rd day when I ran out of gas...








as for the waves not really high tide was at like 9:30 and I sure wasn't getting up then. And low tide there are bigger waves in my parents koi pond.


----------

